# New Brinkman Trailmaster Vertical Barrel smoker



## fat dog (Nov 22, 2015)

I bought this smoker at Home Depot 3 weeks ago and I am cooking on it for the second time as I write this. I also own the horizontal version of the Trailmaster. This one seems to use much less fuel and wood. To my pleasant surprise the factory thermometer  is within five degrees of what it says. I checked it with a digital thermometer. Also has a latch on the door that holds it shut really well. Cons are that the door of the smoker is large and allows a lot of heat loss very rapidly when opened. When opened you have to work like a NASCAR pit crew so you don't loose so much heat. But....temps stay steady as long as its shut. Also the charcoal pan is a bit wide for the door so you have to tilt it to get it out. Pros are it is well built for a smoker in this price range. Much heavier metal than most. I paid 100 bucks so not too bad!!













20151122_082720.jpg



__ fat dog
__ Nov 22, 2015


















20151122_084838.jpg



__ fat dog
__ Nov 22, 2015


















20151122_085450.jpg



__ fat dog
__ Nov 22, 2015


















20151122_090419.jpg



__ fat dog
__ Nov 22, 2015


















20151122_105500.jpg



__ fat dog
__ Nov 22, 2015


----------

